

Chromebook Pixel review - stuartmemo
http://www.theverge.com/2013/2/25/4023830/google-chromebook-pixel-review

======
leephillips
Reviewers tend to dwell on the pixel density without mentioning the other
things I want to know about the display: the color gamut, contrast, color
accuracy, etc. This article mentions that the screen is "accurate," but it's a
mystery what they mean by that or why they think so. One usually needs to wait
for measurements reported in anandtech.com before one knows how a display
actually performs.

------
rwanghacker
The hardware is so good in this case, I think it's far more useful to install
ubuntu or windows 8 on this computer instead.

I'm not surprised that video playback is slow since native access to file is
probably not perfected in the website environment that Chrome OS probably
uses.

------
nakedrobot2
This notebook will feature a lot in stock photography and advertising - no
more need to photoshop out the apple logo on the notebook lid.

